# Winterized @ Dealer



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Took the Outback in to the dealer to be winterized on Saturday. For the cost of $26 it was tough to beat. To make matters even better they found that one of my outside clip to hold open the storage door had broken and they fixed it and tightened a few loose screws and replaced one on the molding - all with out being asked. I'm going to run it by the dealers body shop later to have them look at the crack. They did take a photo of it on Saturday and passed it along to Keystone to seek recommendations if its a local fix or something they want to run down to the Pendleton factory. The more I deal with these folks the more I like them, something about walking in the shop and being greeted by your name is very reassuring and rare these days.

For now though the camper is parked on the side of the house awaiting the submission and storing of presents and packing for our Florida trip. Figure that is the only way the kids won't clue in that we are going until we tell them... the day before we leave!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmm. More tree damage?

Watch out for those palm trees down there!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y,

You taking the Outback to Florida? Or just stowing the presents until you leave?

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark, just stowing the presents and our suitcases. We're flying to Florida to meet with Big Bad Brian at Disney World.

Pete it wasn't the tree this time, its that crack I found under the rear slide out.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

It's probably not hard for the service guys to remember who you are, after all how many 6 foot tall, red, dancing letter "Y"s walk through the door?









Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I figure that 6ft. dancing Y ought to stand out even at Disney World!

Our kids got notified early - setting up the house sitter gave it all away. The house sitter called and left a message on our machine. We would have told them anyway.

Less than a month!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I am so jealous...Disney anything is one of my all time favorites. Never got to go there as a kid but took our kids to Disneyland when they were 12 and 14 year olds. Dad had a blast and DW & I have been back 5-6 times now.

Something about being at the "Happiest Place In The World".

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y and BBB,

Have a great time. I'm planning on going when my grandkids get a little older. One's 6, the other's only 3. AND 1 is going to be born tomorrow!









Have fun.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm excited, but my wife is even more excited. As much as I was into getting my new truck she is going way further with this trip. Her custom sweatshirts arrived this weekend, park maps and other do-dad's, and her consultant just saved another $10/night for our rooms. I'm trying to plan our up coming Spring camping trips but until we get beyond this Disney trip I don't think I'm going to have much success.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We're excited here too. Unfortunately we just got a contract award at work and it is keeping me pretty busy (you may have noticed fewer annoying posts).

Custom sweatshirts sounds cool. We just got our final itenerary and pretty much have the whole thing planned. Should be fun!

Mark,
Congratulations! I hope everything goes well tomorrow! Almost as much fun as a new camper - or did I get that backward again?

BBB


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

> undefinedTook the Outback in to the dealer to be winterized on Saturday. For the cost of $26 it was tough to beat


OK, Y-Guy what kind of deal did you work out with your dealer?







My dealer charges $50 just to look in the direction of my outback and it just cost me $120 to winterize. Needless to say next year I'll be doing my own winterizing!









Have a great trip to Disney


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, $26 is REALLY cheap. In Denver, Steve Casey's RV (Outback Dealer) wants $89.95. Forget that!

Looking forward to the big RV show in Denver this January.

And dont forget! Book your Memorial Day Weekend campsite (starting Thursday night) on Reserve America at 12:01 AM the day after Thanksgiving (Nov 26). 6 months in advance! That's right! Only 6 months until 2005 camping season starts in Colorado! Woo Hoo!

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dealer quoted me $29. I did it myself







saved me the towing trip of the TT. Return trip to the dealer is about 100Km.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The dealer runs specials like this often. I've been impressed on both sides of the dealership RV/automotive, they seem to understand the concepts of Customer Service and Loyalty to a great degree. The sales guy I had sent out a newsletter advertising the $26 special, normally its in the upper $30's.

I was going to have the wheel bearings packed in a few weeks, but they suggested I wait until spring when they run another offer to dewinterize and pack the wheel bearings. Since it will be about the time of its 1st Anniversary it will be right to check for any problems before the factory warranty runs out.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Y, you sure lucked out with a dealer, that's for sure. How's the Ford working out?

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim its been great. I don't know if I posted here or not but about week after i had it I had been noticing a small 'water' leak. At first I thought, as did my sales guy, that it was just the condensation from the AC. But one Monday I headed to the dealer to have it checked out. I figured I would end up making an appointment, but when they found it was a brand new rig one of the techs got under and found it was a coolant leak, the heater hose hadn't been set properly. They had it in and out in 30 minutes, engine washed and refilled.

I still love driving the truck everyday, but its been a big change from the Av. It definitely drives like a truck whereas the Av drove more like a car.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to admit, the day that my son and I went out and test drove a bunch of trucks, I did like the way the Ford rode, up high and all. Unfortunately, I couldn't do a direct comparison of the Duramax and the Powerstroke, as there were no diesel GM's to be found that day.

The GM 6.0L Vortec seemed like a nice motor though, and if I go with a gasoline powered replacement for the Av, it will be high on the list. Ahh, but that won't be for at least another year.

Tim


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Steve,

Hope you have fun at Disney--it's hard not to. If you have a chance, I suggest stopping by Fort Wilderness campground to check it out. We stayed there for a week this past June, and I'd rank it as one of the best camp grounds we've ever visited.

Glad to hear your water leak on the SuperDuty was minor. No leaks yet--keeping my fingers crossed! Safe travels,

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We plan to Jim, we stayed in one of the Cabins back in 99 and enjoyed the stay, I think my wife may want to do the Campfire or Hay ride, I don't know I am just along for the ride!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve,
There was some mention of a sleigh ride. Kinda wondering what they do for snow but, hey, it's Disney World - I'm sure they'd manage. Not sure if those became firm plans or not.

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BBB I'd have to check with my wife, I really don't know what the schedule of things is other than I am driving to Portland on the 17th and I won't be back at work until 27th!

They did the fake snow at Disneyland while we were down there for a few years, pretty fun to see a bunch of SoCal people act like they had never seen snow before! It was fun though, but I better run I hear CA Jim heading this way after that comment


----------

